# Please help identify this fish (catfish?)...



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all. I'm hoping someone can help identify this one particular fish in my aquarium. I've had it in my planted community tank for 3-5 years and can't remember what it was sold to me as. I'm pretty sure it's a catfish of some type. It's very elusive and only comes out to feed when the lights are on. It's roughly 3.5 - 4" now and lives in an old coconut. It seems when it cruises for food it smashes the ground under it before snatching the pellet.

I'll try to post a picture of it later. For now all I have is a video I caught on my iPhone. I've edited it down to the fish's brief appearance...

YouTube - catfish

Colin


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's some pic's I found on my camera...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Resembles a panda garra somehow!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Resembles a panda garra somehow!


in colour and patern only...

though i have no idea what it is....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The guy has barbels, so definitely not it!
Anyone else gonna try?
Maybe some better pictures would help!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

google Bumble bee cat images and you will find this fish...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> google Bumble bee cat images and you will find this fish...


*CLAP CLAP CLAP*
I think you got it for sure!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure looks close to a Bumble bee catfish to me....WTG Adrian!


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep... Thanks. I think I found it after googling that...

South American Bumblebee Catfish
Microglanis iheringi
Microglanis iheringi • Pseudopimelodidae • Cat-eLog Image • PlanetCatfish


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

check the akysidae genus... it looks like it could be from the sub species akysis. just my opinion.. I do have 10 akysis longifilis and the markings are not that far off


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Mike Hussy said:


> I wouldn't use the driftwood that you found. Typically that is full of polution and won't be good for the tank at all. Drift wood is expensive, expecially if you buy the stuff that's already been cured. What you could do is buy the dry stuff and cure it yourself. You just put it in a holding tank (trashcan, what-ever) and fill it with water, you need a filter as well. Keep that running with proper water changes and it should be good to go.


O_O

I am 99.9% sure that it is in fact a fish and not driftwood


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Colin said:


> O_O
> 
> I am 99.9% sure that it is in fact a fish and not driftwood


im 100 % sure thats a fish
looks like a bumble bee cat to me


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> im 100 % sure thats a fish
> looks like a bumble bee cat to me


You might be wrong ...look at this pic.

Google Image Result for http://animal.discovery.com/features/halloween/pet-halloween-party/costume-ideas/images/bumble-bee-cat.jpg
Sorry couldn't resist

Do you know if its an American or Asian BBC ? The later is larger with bigger mouth to eat its prey whole ...gulp !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> You might be wrong ...look at this pic.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://animal.discovery.com/features/halloween/pet-halloween-party/costume-ideas/images/bumble-bee-cat.jpg
> Sorry couldn't resist
> ...


LMAO!!! HAHAHAHA!

Okay, im getting confused, why we started talking about wood? LOL~


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Why kind of bumble bee?? I've got a bumble bee cat and it's not even close to that fish.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

Eternity: We started talking about wood because Mike Hussy replied to a thread about driftwood but he accidentally replied to that thread on this thread instead.

donjuan: I'm taking a stab in the dark that the fish sold to you as a bumblebee cat is possibly a 'honeycomb cat' (Tatia perugiae). I've seen them labelled as bumblebee cats many times...
Centromochlus perugiae • Auchenipteridae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish

Aquaman: I think it's the south american variety (Microglanis iheringi). I'd guess it's at least 5 years old now and only 3-4" in length. From the pictures at PlanetCatfish, it more closely resembles the south american variety than the giant one. It's been in a community tank since I got it and to my knowledge, it's never eaten any of its tankmates..... so far...
Microglanis iheringi • Pseudopimelodidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thats awesome  makes me smile



Aquaman said:


> You might be wrong ...look at this pic.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://animal.discovery.com/features/halloween/pet-halloween-party/costume-ideas/images/bumble-bee-cat.jpg
> Sorry couldn't resist
> ...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I've got one of these

http://www.directtropicals.co.uk/images/bumbly.jpg


----------

